# A Bad Example of English



## Mike (Jul 17, 2021)

I was out this morning with the car and had to park on
a street beside a closed hotel, it was purchased by the
local council several months ago.

Somebody, probably a council worker has put cones and
some plastic tape on the drive, not across the entrance,
just along both sides about 2 feet from the lawns, they
then hung a notice on the tape "No Parking Criminal",
does this mean no parking for criminals, or is somebody
with poor English, the author?

It is directly across the street from the Law Courts.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Mike said:


> I was out this morning with the car and had to park on
> a street beside a closed hotel, it was purchased by the
> local council several months ago.
> 
> ...


This is one of my pet hates.. , I'm always banging on about it  ..(not that my grammar is perfect, far from it).. but consistently day after day I read journalists writing in exactly this manner, and it's so very difficult to read.. I always have to go back and 'unjumble' it  in my own mind.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

There used to be highway signs near gas stations that said, _"Clean Rest Rooms."_
Why should I?  They're not mine.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2021)

NO STANDING signs means no parking with people inside the car. I have watched the show Parking Wars and many people have no idea what that sign means.
STOP signs: After you stop what makes you think you can proceed. It should read: STOP THEN GO


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

No Parking Criminal means you are not allowed to park criminals there.


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

_"Fine For Littering" _doesn't mean it's OK to litter.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

just another funny sign ..


----------



## win231 (Jul 17, 2021)

_"These doors to Remain Unlocked During Business Hours."

"Ya know, Vern....we've been open fer 6 hours without a single customer.  Maybe we oughta unlock the front door."_


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> "These doors to Remain Unlocked During Business Hours."


I think this reverts back to legislation inspired by the horrific 1911 Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire that killed some 146 employees.  Back then,  employees were routinely locked inside factories.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 17, 2021)

Sounds like no parking because there's a criminal lurking.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

most of the time   signs just don't express the true intent


----------



## Chet (Jul 17, 2021)

Mike said:


> I was out this morning with the car and had to park on
> a street beside a closed hotel, it was purchased by the
> local council several months ago.
> 
> ...


If it's across the street from a court house, the parking spot might be reserved for attorneys for criminal cases.


----------



## Devi (Jul 17, 2021)

Good ones.

This puts me in mind of Engrish.com:
https://www.engrish.com/


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 17, 2021)

Is this a fellow struggling to open his umbrella?

There's one or two slippery types that I know.

I think something is lost in translation here.

This just has to be a joke.

English is a language where ambiguity can have hilarious results:


----------

